# USA Top 25 pre-season



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

agree or disagreee

http://www2.kusports.com/news/2013/oct/17/ku-mens-basketball-no-6-usa-today-preseason-coache/


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*1.Kentucky

2.Michigan St.

3.Louisville

4.Duke

5.Arizona

6.Kansas

7.Syracuse

8.Florida

9.Michigan

10.Ohio St.

11.North Carolina

12.Oklahoma St.

13.Memphis

14.Gonzaga

15.Va. Commonwealth

16.Wichita St.

17.Marquette 

18.Oregon 

19.Connecticut

20.New Mexico

21.Wisconsin

22.Notre Dame

23.UCLA

24.Indiana

25.Virginia


Others receiving votes — Baylor 102; Colorado 93; Creighton 87; Iowa 86; Tennessee 73; Georgetown 38; Harvard 28; Pittsburgh 23; California 16; Boise State 11; Saint Louis 8; La Salle 7; Temple 4; Missouri 4; Villanova 4; Kansas State 3; LSU 2; Iowa State 2; Arizona State 2; Illinois 2; Georgia 1; UNLV 1.
*


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Wichita state is a litte overrated, and I do not think UK is a top 5 team, they are a team that lost in the first round in the NIT.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Really ticked off about SLU. 

Receiving Votes? Just rank us in Division 3.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm excited for the upcoming Uconn season, although I know I'm going to be disappointed at the end of the year. They've got a championship-level backcourt with an NIT big man rotation.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> I think Wichita state is a litte overrated, and I do not think UK is a top 5 team, they are a team that lost in the first round in the NIT.


They also now have 7-8 first rounder level talents on the squad, compared to one last year. They have the potential to be the most talented Calipari squad yet. Only way they aren't a top 5 team is if the Harrison's don't gel with the rest of the squad, or injuries. I don't buy the 40-0 hype at all, but they are going to challenge for the title. 

Where would you rank them if not in the top five?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pre season rankings are total bullshit. Luckily it doesn't affect college basketball like it does football.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Pre season rankings are total bullshit. Luckily it doesn't affect college basketball like it does football.


Absolutely right.

I can't in good conscience rank a team like Kentucky #1. Yes, the talent is there. It's always there. So how did last season happen? Derp.

I also don't quite get Cuse being so high. The backcourt is a question mark.

Wichita St and Marquette are both high. Wichita is going to be good, and I'm glad they're getting their due because they've been really good for 3 years and more, but this team will not be as good as last year's. Marquette..who's the point guard? Who's the deep shooting threat? Their frontcourt is stout, Wilson could become a star, and they add a good bit of talent on the wings. But they really have no lead guard, and lost the guy from last year. We'll see...

Virginia is too low at #25, Indiana too high at #24

Where the hell is St Louis? Colorado only receiving votes? lol derp. It still is funny that even in hoops, where it's not as season-influencing as football, the pre-season rankings really are stilted towards the traditional powerhouses, even in the face of overwhelming evidence that history doesn't count for a ton these days. There's all kinds of teams who can play, whatever jersey they have on


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

So many I disagree with. New Mexico is bad. UConnvict, Notre Dame, Memphis, and Indiana shouldn't be on there.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> They also now have 7-8 first rounder level talents on the squad, compared to one last year. They have the potential to be the most talented Calipari squad yet. Only way they aren't a top 5 team is if the Harrison's don't gel with the rest of the squad, or injuries. I don't buy the 40-0 hype at all, but they are going to challenge for the title.
> 
> Where would you rank them if not in the top five?


I have them 6-12 range. That is where I would have KU at too, and they also have some of the top freshman in. But the difference between KU and UK teams is that KU has some players who has more "experience" in the post season. KU starting 5 has some vets in Tharpe, Ellis ( not played much until end of year where it matters), and Black who is a transfer from Memphis with the potential POY in Wiggins, and a uber talent Frosh in Sheldon. Kentucky has the talent to challenge for the title, but like Kansas I can not consider them both top 5 teams b/c of the frosh in. I consider Mich state, Michigan, louisville, UNC, and Syracuse as top 5 b/c they have the experience to be a top 5 team now


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Michigan too high, Florida too low. I think Iowa and Tennessee will be better than Notre Dame and Virginia.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I really think Kentucky is going to win it all. This is the most talented team Cal has had ever.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Nimreitz said:


> I really think Kentucky is going to win it all. This is the most talented team Cal has had ever.


He's fine unless they go over the salary cap.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I really think Kentucky is going to win it all. This is the most talented team Cal has had ever.


too bad it will be vacated in a year or two


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I love the "vacated" crap the NCAA pulls with regards to discipline.

It doesn't matter if they vacate it. It happened.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

El Shaqtus said:


> I love the "vacated" crap the NCAA pulls with regards to discipline.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they vacate it. It happened.


I agree. If you don't find it while it was happening then too bad, it happened. But I think if the coach was at fault they should penalize the coaches not the school, because the coach can leave and get a fresh start leaving the only ones penalized to be the players and fans who had nothing to with it. Those schollie restrictions should follow the coach. If the AD was involved thats on the school too.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

El Shaqtus said:


> I love the "vacated" crap the NCAA pulls with regards to discipline.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they vacate it. It happened.


Vacating is perfect - everyone makes all the money, then you pretend to punish the offender after the fact. And keep the money. That's the important part


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2013)

Let's Go Cardinals!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nova said:


> Let's Go Cardinals!


but yet you are a wildcat? that makes sense


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2013)

kansasalumn said:


> but yet you are a wildcat? that makes sense


i live in Louisville Ky but I also like Villanova

I am stuck in the middle when they play each other


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nova said:


> i live in Louisville Ky but I also like Villanova
> 
> I am stuck in the middle when they play each other


But they used to be in the same conference until this year I do not think anyone should like teams in the same conference but that is just me.


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2013)

kansasalumn said:


> But they used to be in the same conference until this year I do not think anyone should like teams in the same conference but that is just me.


that is true, I agree 

I just like both of them so much and always have. couldn't choose between the two. I don't have to worry about them playing unless if it's in the tournament anymore though 8)


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Let's go MSU!! A friend of mine I grew up with is on that Spartans team, he gonna do it big


----------

